# Respect from a Pistons Fan!



## blueeclipse (Mar 25, 2005)

Man I gotta give to you guys. What a hell of a win and a great game. I love watching your team play man. Always have. You guys are focused, efficient, tough, and most of all you play DEFENSE. It's great to watch. The league is gonna hate it but this is looking like a DET-SA finals which would kick ***. I would have nothing bad to say about the Spurs getting there, they deserve it and it would be a awesome series. I hope you close out these sprinters and we can get busy watching some real basketball. Time to put the "hot" Suns and Heat on ice.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

blueeclipse said:


> Man I gotta give to you guys. What a hell of a win and a great game. I love watching your team play man. Always have. You guys are focused, efficient, tough, and most of all you play DEFENSE. It's great to watch. The league is gonna hate it but this is looking like a DET-SA finals which would kick ***. I would have nothing bad to say about the Spurs getting there, they deserve it and it would be a awesome series. I hope you close out these sprinters and we can get busy watching some real basketball. Time to put the "hot" Suns and Heat on ice.


Yes, bow down before us! :allhail:


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Pistons are my second favorite team. I am hoping for a Spurs/Pistons series in the finals, that way, either way a team I like is going to win.

Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nephets said:


> Pistons are my second favorite team. I am hoping for a Spurs/Pistons series in the finals, that way, either way a team I like is going to win.
> 
> Thanks. :biggrin:


That's not exactly encouraging him to bow down before us, nephets :curse:


----------



## blueeclipse (Mar 25, 2005)

I ain't here to bow down, lol, I jsut came to give respect where it's due. There's a difference between arrogance and confidence. Arrogance gets you beat thinkin you knew you were gonna win, confidence get you wins knowing you can lose. I like your team cause liek Detroit, they put the pressure on themselves, regardless of bad calls, or the media or the other team, it's all about knowing you can lose and how you can lose but doing everything you can to win. Respect.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Yes, bow down before us! :allhail:




You're embarrassing us with this stuff. Even if it was meant to be funny (Which I'm sure it was), how is he going to know that?




Anyway, back to blueeclipse, thanks for the props man. I would love to see a San Antonio/Detroit Finals as well, so good luck with Miami.


----------



## blueeclipse (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks man. wasn't sure if he was kidding or not........I jsut figure Spurs fans are pretty cool, cause we deal with some knuckleheads on the Pistons forum, Heat fasn are the worst....ugh! Bandwagoners......but I came into check you guys out and you all seem really knowledgable about your team, so I jsut wanted to let you know we're pullin for you even if we have to play you. I dunno how I would react ya know, all the teams we beat the last couple years were full of jerks and easy to hate and their fans were even worse.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

I feel the exact same way, Blueeclipse, good luck against the Heat, I don't see them beating Detroit at all, I'd even say Detroit in 5 because of the defense shutting down Wade.

Pistons and Spurs fans are the only fans that respect defense. Plus our head coaches are friends, so maybe that's why each team has a respect/liking for each other.

It also has a lot to do with how you guys punked out the Lakers, god I loved seeing that. I'm not a Pistons bandwagoner, I've respected them for a while now, even after the brawl, which both the certain fans and Indiana players both were responsible for, but I'd never go on a limb to say "all Pistons fans are trash" like many would.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

blueeclipse said:


> Thanks man. wasn't sure if he was kidding or not........I jsut figure Spurs fans are pretty cool, cause we deal with some knuckleheads on the Pistons forum, Heat fasn are the worst....ugh! Bandwagoners......but I came into check you guys out and you all seem really knowledgable about your team, so I jsut wanted to let you know we're pullin for you even if we have to play you. *I dunno how I would react ya know, all the teams we beat the last couple years were full of jerks and easy to hate and their fans were even worse*.





Yeah, I didn't want anyone thinking that we're arrogant snobs who don't welcome in opposing team's fans. ezealen is one of our best posters, and he meant no harm. He's a cool guy, and everyone in this forum is pretty damn cool. 


You Pistons fans on this board are cool. I'm not going to lie that I was pretty bothered about the whole "brawl" thing in Detroit, but for the Pistons fans to handle it so well says something. I personally wouldn't be able to take that sort of stuff without being suspended/banned.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

haha ezealen's post is mean to be funny.... no harm in it, pretty sure. 


anyway, geez i wanna congratulate the spurs too! hahah i now truly believe we can win it all. i mean i believed all that before the injuries came when we were like having winning streaks and stuff. then injuries happened and spurs keeps losing and i wasn't sure how duncan and the rest will do in the play-offs, but now we're in great shape. i'm so happy that the spurs are at its peak based on the past two games. 

ohh yeah thanks for the recognition blue eclipse, btw i like your screen name 'cuz my cars is an eclipse! hahah


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

XxMia_9xX said:


> haha ezealen's post is mean to be funny.... no harm in it, pretty sure.


 I'm glad someone has a scense of humour. The rest of ya'll should know better :naughty:


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

wow the team that i havent wanted to play in the playoffs is definately detroit, but thats not because i dont like them its because they are a scary team and i respect them.... A spursvs pistons finals would be an awsome series but i just kinda hope it doesnt happen but the spurs will take whatever they get. btw u guys should play to tall dude witht he blonde hair

thanks for posting blue eclipse and i wish u guys luck against miami(but not too much )


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> That's not exactly encouraging him to bow down before us, nephets :curse:


 :laugh:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

blueeclipse said:


> Thanks man. wasn't sure if he was kidding or not........I jsut figure Spurs fans are pretty cool, *cause we deal with some knuckleheads on the Pistons forum, Heat fasn are the worst....ugh! Bandwagoners*......but I came into check you guys out and you all seem really knowledgable about your team, so I jsut wanted to let you know we're pullin for you even if we have to play you. I dunno how I would react ya know, all the teams we beat the last couple years were full of jerks and easy to hate and their fans were even worse.


Get more wrong my friend. Now, I know there is bandwagon fans out there, but most(if not all) the people that post at the heat forum and yours(for the games) have been down WAY before Wade and Shaq ever came close to be a Heat. I've been down since we had Zo(in his prime) Timmy, Thunder Dan, PJ Brown, Mashburn, Veshon, etc. etc. So I speak for a lot of Heat fans, even though there are tons of bandwagon fans out there, not all Heat fans are bandwagoners. But anyway, game 2 is in a few minutes, so i hope Sheed is off :biggrin: we NEED this one :clap:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Go DJ! said:


> Get more wrong my friend. Now, I know there is bandwagon fans out there, but most(if not all) the people that post at the heat forum and yours(for the games) have been down WAY before Wade and Shaq ever came close to be a Heat. I've been down since we had Zo(in his prime) Timmy, Thunder Dan, PJ Brown, Mashburn, Veshon, etc. etc. So I speak for a lot of Heat fans, even though there are tons of bandwagon fans out there, not all Heat fans are bandwagoners. But anyway, game 2 is in a few minutes, so i hope Sheed is off :biggrin: we NEED this one :clap:


ya yall do need that win but that would be kinda cool if both teams sweep the confrence finals then played each other to a gm7. espn would be all over it


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

See you on Thursday blueeclipse. :devil:


----------



## blueeclipse (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm excited man this is the best finals in YEARS!!!! Both teams are awesome......regardless of the outcome I'm jsut happy to see the two best teams in it..........two teams that stand for something great.........the primadonnas went fishin this year.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

blueeclipse said:


> I'm excited man this is the best finals in YEARS!!!! Both teams are awesome......regardless of the outcome I'm jsut happy to see the two best teams in it..........two teams that stand for something great.........the primadonnas went fishin this year.


lol I feel the same way :cheers:


----------



## HEATFREAK (May 21, 2005)

i say Spurs in 6


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

HEATFREAK said:


> i say Spurs in 6


lol you and everyone else.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Yes, bow down before us! :allhail:


YEA SPURS ALL THE WAY( i hope you know im trying to be funny ) :djparty: 

go spurs go ,and i guess good luck.

FOO


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this is the match up i wanted from the begganing of the season, im so excited, this match up will be great
parker-billups
manu-prince
bowen- rip
Duncan- sheed
narz-bigben

its got the best two teams in the gm and it should be a great series


----------



## blueeclipse (Mar 25, 2005)

Parker-Billups is the most important matchup of the series.........if one or the other gets the upper hand look out......


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

blueeclipse said:


> Parker-Billups is the most important matchup of the series.........if one or the other gets the upper hand look out......


i realy think parker is going to be great this finals, i feel that he will play fantastic d and have so much confidence....my pridictions for parkers gm1
29pt
7assits
4reb
2 steals
limits billups to around 18pts
i also feel parker will continue to do this throught the finals


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i realy think parker is going to be great this finals, i feel that he will play fantastic d and have so much confidence....my pridictions for parkers gm1
> 29pt
> 7assits
> 4reb
> ...


I agree. I said it before, Tony's trying to prove to the world that he should have been in the ASG. And what better time to do that than in the NBA Finals?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I agree. I said it before, Tony's trying to prove to the world that he should have been in the ASG. And what better time to do that than in the NBA Finals?


so when we are right tonight i expect some rep lol jk


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I love Tony Parker (As a player of course), and I've always defended the guy, but I still have doubts about him going into this series. This is the kind of series where he needs to create more offense for his teammates and he needs to limit the careless TO's like his daily traveling in the paint. He's got all kinds of talent and is a proven star in this league, but we're going to need him playing at his best for every single game in this series.


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

Good so see that a piston fan likes a spurs fan. Too bad its not the smae way with heat and psitons


----------



## blueeclipse (Mar 25, 2005)

That's cause the Spurs aren't a bunch of *******es......these guys bring it and they don't talk **** while they do it.........it's not hard to respect them.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I love Tony Parker (As a player of course), and I've always defended the guy, but I still have doubts about him going into this series. This is the kind of series where he needs to create more offense for his teammates and he needs to limit the careless TO's like his daily traveling in the paint. He's got all kinds of talent and is a proven star in this league, but we're going to need him playing at his best for every single game in this series.


Koko has doubts about Tony in this series? I guess I was rite, Tony's ganna have a great series


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Koko has doubts about Tony in this series? I guess I was rite, Tony's ganna have a great series


lmao yep were right


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Koko has doubts about Tony in this series? I guess I was rite, Tony's ganna have a great series





I have the advantage so far. Well, maybe it's still even, because we did win, but he sure as hell wasn't great.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I have the advantage so far. Well, maybe it's still even, because we did win, but he sure as hell wasn't great.


He actually would have had a pretty good game if he could just make those free throws! He was cutting and driving like a super star PG, but he couldn't finish! :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ya i think he could of had 23 or so tonight if he shot with a weaker release


----------

